# Tivo and Blockbuster Online Bundle



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

Ok, please comment.

Dave Zatz found this while poking around. Good job dave!

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2006-04/tivo-two-times-netflix-promotes-blockbuster/


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

My comments...

If deal leads to VOD: Very cool
If deal includes HME browsing/renting: Cool
If deal is cross marketing fluff: Uncool

By the way, I also may have uncovered those mysterious dual tuner models here and here.


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

Well, back in 2000, Tivo and Blockbuster announced some kind of VOD deal. I'd say that 6 years is a pretty long development time!!


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Here is a direct link to the TiVo website store

http://store.tivo.com//cart/cart_view.asp


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

davezatz said:


> My comments...
> 
> If deal leads to VOD: Very cool
> If deal includes HME browsing/renting: Cool
> ...


About #2. Come on, that's easy web integration. I always wondered why Netflix didn't do this last year sometime. I mean, just let us view and modify our Queue from our Tivo.


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

BlackBetty said:


> Here is a direct link to the TiVo website store
> 
> http://store.tivo.com//cart/cart_view.asp


This link is better.

http://store.tivo.com//cart/cart_add.asp?Key=2168


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

peteypete said:


> About #2. Come on, that's easy web integration. I always wondered why Netflix didn't do this last year sometime. I mean, just let us view and modify our Queue from our Tivo.


Just because it may be easy doesn't mean it'll get done.


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

davezatz said:


> Just because it may be easy doesn't mean it'll get done.


Looks like a job for some inspired HME coder. Might have some resale value down the line.

-Roll


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

davezatz said:


> Why anyone would want to lock themselves into a contract with Blockbusters inferior Netflix service is beyond me


I've got Blockbuster online solely because I'm grandfathered and get two free game rentals a month. That worth about $14.00 in itself. 

Although BB just this month raised my rate from $14.99 to $17.99 for 3 out a time. :down: And I can't change my plan without losing the free game rentals grandfathering deal. 

I've had Netflix in that past. The are both comparable services, (time of delivery, selection). Not sure why one would be considered better than the other (except for price).


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

The abiility to do your queue and get movies via the tivo is pointless, VOD would be the selling point, who cares about most web stuff via the tivo.

Yeah weather and traffic are cool.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

I can see it as useful just because it's always on anyway, and you don't have to turn on your computer. Guess I'd need one for Gamefly


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> I've got Blockbuster online solely because I'm grandfathered and get two free game rentals a month. That worth about $14.00 in itself.
> 
> Although BB just this month raised my rate from $14.99 to $17.99 for 3 out a time. :down: And I can't change my plan without losing the free game rentals grandfathering deal.
> 
> I've had Netflix in that past. The are both comparable services, (time of delivery, selection). Not sure why one would be considered better than the other (except for price).


BB Online has been great for me. 2 at a time, plus a free in-store rental/week (which in itself offshifts the total cost). Also, the distribution center is so close to my house that the movies take only 1 day back and forth.

-Roll


----------



## jjg247 (Oct 1, 2002)

greg_burns said:


> I've got Blockbuster online solely because I'm grandfathered and get two free game rentals a month. That worth about $14.00 in itself.
> 
> Although BB just this month raised my rate from $14.99 to $17.99 for 3 out a time. :down: And I can't change my plan without losing the free game rentals grandfathering deal.
> 
> I've had Netflix in that past. The are both comparable services, (time of delivery, selection). Not sure why one would be considered better than the other (except for price).


I am in the process of moving so I just cancelled my Blockbuster online. Anyway, you get a free movie or game every week now. You may want to update your plan. Unless you get your games mailed to you, because these coupons are in store only.


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

Can someone explain what BB Online is. Is it a system to deliver DVDs in the mail like Netflix or is this some kind of REAL iVOD system?

Engadget has picked this up:

http://www.engadget.com/2006/04/19/tivo-to-bundle-blockbuster-online/

...Dale


----------



## jjg247 (Oct 1, 2002)

Blockbuster online is a direct ripoff/competitior to Netflix. DVD's through the mail.


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

Thanks Jig... Ugh, well, if that's all then who cares!!

Here's another Thomas Hawk story on it.

http://thomashawk.com/2006/04/tivo-double-crosses-netflix-opts-to.html


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

jjg247 said:


> I am in the process of moving so I just cancelled my Blockbuster online. Anyway, you get a free movie or game every week now. You may want to update your plan. Unless you get your games mailed to you, because these coupons are in store only.


If you look closely, they got rid of the games option. (Must have been taking a killing!  ) You only can get coupons every week for in store *movies*. Hence the grandfathering on the in-store games/movie coupons (still only 2 every month).


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

Well, let's rephrase ... if TiVo can derive some incremental revenue by partnering with BB this way, that's good for TiVo's bottom line. But the real show won't begin until I can order the Blockbuster or Netflix video through my TiVo and have it start to download to my TiVo instantily.

...Dale


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Dajad said:


> Well, let's rephrase ... if TiVo can derive some incremental revenue by partnering with BB this way, that's good for TiVo's bottom line.


This could be positive for Blockbuster's online business by locking customers into a 1yr committment - locking up money and limiting churn. But without video downloads, it does nothing for me personally. The possibility of TiVo-based selection/renting still seems kind of cool... though like Fandango, it's probably more efficient online.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Dajad said:


> Well, let's rephrase ... if TiVo can derive some incremental revenue by partnering with BB this way, that's good for TiVo's bottom line. But the real show won't begin until I can order the Blockbuster or Netflix video through my TiVo and have it start to download to my TiVo instantily.
> 
> ...Dale


Ditto! Barring direct-to-TiVo (online) delivery of High Quality Video with surround sound, I'll stick with Netflix DVDs in the mail.

Interesting, though, if this is truly in the pipeline. I wonder how the Netflix/TiVo (alleged) fallout influenced things, and how the ongoing/planned Netflix lawsuit against BB will continue to influence things!?


----------



## bilbo (Dec 7, 2004)

Come on.

Netflix is like Sex and the City on HBO.

Blockbuster is like S&tC on basic cable.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

bilbo said:


> Come on.
> 
> Netflix is like Sex and the City on HBO.
> 
> Blockbuster is like S&tC on basic cable.


Edits their movies?


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'll be all over Netflix if they start renting games


----------



## bilbo (Dec 7, 2004)

greg,

see attached link.

http://www.lumpen.com/fatherland/groupo1.html


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

peteypete said:


> About #2. Come on, that's easy web integration. I always wondered why Netflix didn't do this last year sometime. I mean, just let us view and modify our Queue from our Tivo.


actually Netflix was very smart and created an RSS feed that can be pulled into all sorts of apps.

Here is HME for TiVo/Netflix app


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Puppy76 said:


> I'll be all over Netflix if they start renting games


Gamefly isn't too bad at $14.95 for 1 game out. If you go that route buzz me cause I could use the referalls. 

I originally joined BB online for the darn free iPod (remeber that?). That's didn't work out so well.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

greg_burns said:


> Gamefly isn't too bad at $14.95 for 1 game out. If you go that route buzz me cause I could use the referalls.


As a casual gamer, I use the 1-disc Gamefly plan. Round trip shipping is usually about 10-14 days, since they only seem to have one (seemingly slow) facility on the west coast and I'm east.  Good thing I'm not an addict!

Greg: You're on the east coast - how are your shipping times?


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Sorry, I already signed up a couple of weeks ago.  I got a two months for the price of one pack from Best Buy (which then switches to 2 out at a time for $22/month). So far I've been REALLY happy with them.

While I'm at it-STAY AWAY FROM GAMEZNFLIX everyone!!! I tried them first because they're cheaper than Gamefly, but that's an ongoing disaster. Short version is I've had to involve both the BBB and my credit card company just to cancel my account (which STILL hasn't happened yet).

EDIT: Regarding shipping times, I'm in IL, and so far they seem to be 2-3 days from the time they ship them. Though maybe they're better than they will be because I'm a new customer (I hope not). Thankfully, in my area my post office seems to scan the games for them, so I get a new game shipped basically the day after I drop one in the mail. VERY cool! (I guess it dosen't work everywhere though.) So I guess it'll end up 3-4 days total?

If this works out for me, it'll be a huge blessing, because I love games, but I just can't afford to buy much anymore. Planning on using Gamefly and my Tivo + my library for most/all of my entertainment needs.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Did TiVo destroy the links?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

BlackBetty said:


> Did TiVo destroy the links?


it was probably a cart that was timed out


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

BlackBetty said:


> Did TiVo destroy the links?


Yes, link is down. Nice scoop Mr. Zatz.

I guess this get filed into the "whoops" section along with the DUAL TUNER SA.

Something is up.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I can't wait to get home tonight and download some movies directly onto my TiVo from Blockbuster!!!


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

I dont think its earth shattering or anything with DVDs in the mail instead of vod, but it would be cool if you could do a wishlist search and it said sorry cant find citizen kane but would you like to add it to your blockbuster dvd que? Or showcases from blockbuster with new releases that you could add to your que. Or those billboard ads or whatever they are called with press thumbs up for more info- where if you watch Star Wars on HBO it would pop up with an offer when the credits pop up to order empire strikes back? 

Theres lopts of cool things they could do now even sans real VOD. Id love real VOD but Ill take a bone if they integrate it nicely.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

davezatz said:


> Links to the Blockbuster deals are gone, but the dual tuner placeholders (which I didn't publicize outside the forum) remain. One of my buddies wonders if I just cost the college intern web developer a job.


So, did you save a copy of those pictures of the Series 2 DT cart pix anywhere?

P.S. Don't think your headline is fair - Tivo isn't two-timing Netflix, Netflix has shown near about zero interest in doing anything with Tivo in the last year and a half or however long it's been ...

But, if this is just marketing/bundling, it's kindof lame ... unless Blockbuster is going to do the same.


----------



## neekoh (Jan 2, 2005)

Blockbuster did a pretty good job of selling DirecTVs back in the day, maybe Blockbuster will sell TiVo boxes at the store. That would be a good deal fro TiVo since there's a lot of blockbuster B&M stores, people are in the frame of mind of movies and TV, and people will be frustrated that the movie they want is once again unavailable at blockbuster (making them want to buy a TiVo right there on the spot.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

davezatz said:


> As a casual gamer, I use the 1-disc Gamefly plan. Round trip shipping is usually about 10-14 days, since they only seem to have one (seemingly slow) facility on the west coast and I'm east.  Good thing I'm not an addict!
> 
> Greg: You're on the east coast - how are your shipping times?


I am not sure, seems like it takes a long time, but not 14 days long. Still, nowhere near as fast as BB or Netflix.

Funny thing is, my very first disc I returned to Gamefly they never supposedly received. I was in limbo for weeks, 'cause I wasn't sure how long the turn-around was suppose to be. 

To their credit, they didn't ask any questions and sent me out the next one after I sent an email asking what the heck was going on.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Puppy76 said:


> I can see it as useful just because it's always on anyway, and you don't have to turn on your computer. Guess I'd need one for Gamefly


You turn off your computer?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

My friend's thinking about TiVo and already has BB Online. Can he get this deal or is it for new BB subscribers only? (what if he cancelled then rejoined)

I'm not sure what plan he has now... I know he gets 2 in-store rentals a month but that plan only comes with 1-out-at-a-time and I know he has more than that. Maybe he has an old, grandfathered plan?

Either way, $29.99/mo for TiVo (with only 1 year commitment and no upfront cash) AND some sort of rentals seems like a good deal to me!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

On more question - so does BB Online not offer game rentals at all anymore? (unless you're grandfathered)


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> On more question - so does BB Online not offer game rentals at all anymore? (unless you're grandfathered)


I believe that to be true.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

I just received an email from e-rewards about this bundle.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Yup, it's live and not very interesting to me as a consumer - just some cross marketing. Those who need a new TiVo and have never signed up for Blockbuster Online will get a little discount for bundled service which is nice. The Blockbuster website indicates no pentalty for canceling the movie rental portion, but the TiVo site says you will be charged up to $200 if you cancel any part of it. I assume this will shake out shortly when we get an official announcement.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Hmmm. The one I received is $32.99/month. Same 1-year commitment. Up to 3 DVDs out at a time, if that makes any difference.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

They have three price points... not sure who gets offered which and why, but I figured I'd share the cheapest one as a public service. 

(Each says up to 3 DVDs out at a time.)


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

headroll said:


> BB Online has been great for me. 2 at a time, plus a free in-store rental/week (which in itself offshifts the total cost). Also, the distribution center is so close to my house that the movies take only 1 day back and forth.
> 
> -Roll


It's been great for me too. I was on the 3 out at a time plan for $14.99, but when that changed earlier this month, I switched to the 1 out at a time and 1 free instore per week for $9.99.

I'm watching 8 movies per month for $10. Not too bad.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, when they test marketed the bundled plans last fall, eRewards also sent out one of the higher price points. It was like $18.95 through them, while other sites offered $16.95. Something like that.


----------

